# Steroids Bust in Poland Disrupts European Black Market



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

*Steroids Bust in Poland Disrupts European Black Market*
_By Millard Baker_ ~ source

A major steroids bust in Poland has disrupted the European black market for anabolic steroids and performance-enhancing drugs. Over 250 police officers and customs agents were involved in the largest law enforcement operation to target illegal steroid distribution in the history of Poland.

The Biura Kryminalnego KGP (national police) and Służby Celnej (customs) raided residences and detained 23 members of the underground criminal group at exactly 6:00AM in 10 provinces around the country.

Police seized over one million units of anabolic steroids and human growth hormone valued in excess of $10 million.  They confiscated $500,000 in cash, luxury automobiles (BMW, Mercedes, Nissan, Volkswagen) valued at $900,000, computers, storage devices and mobile phones.

In addition, $2.2 million in assets were frozen in bank accounts belonging to individuals involved in the steroid ring.

Some of the individuals detained during the raid were said to have been past and present athletes involved in strength sports. The detainees included several national and international champions as well as other elite athletes according to the official press release.

The steroid investigation was headed by the prosecutor???s office in Kraków. The defendants are facing numerous charges related to the distribution of anabolic steroid and money laundering.

Source:
Policja. (December 8, 2011). Uderzenie w podziemie anabolikowe. Retrieved from Policja.pl - Aktualno


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 12, 2011)

Not good


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 12, 2011)

wish i had 1/10 of that ha


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 12, 2011)

Look some some online shop will have soon problems. No deliver and guys will be out of orders for sure.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

We wont be affected, I have confirmation.


----------



## euroking (Dec 12, 2011)

maybe? maybe not?

its only matter of time before also other countries being hot

exampel thailand bulgaria cambodja etc



World-Pharma.org said:


> Look some some online shop will have soon problems. No deliver and guys will be out of orders for sure.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> We wont be affected, I have confirmation.



The Uncle has a strong army behind him


----------



## rage racing (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> We wont be affected, I have confirmation.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

steroid witch hunt continues


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck not good!! they were getting in!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

euroking said:


> maybe? maybe not?
> 
> its only matter of time before also other countries being hot
> 
> exampel thailand bulgaria cambodja etc



Thailand is untouchable


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor guys. Going to prison just for helping us get jacked and tan.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn. I just don't get it.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 12, 2011)

That does suck!


----------



## MTB81 (Dec 12, 2011)

There's video posted on meso.   Here's a screen cap.  Doesn't look good.


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2011)

All you reps are next.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like geneza.. probably a middle man but did homebrew as well with that crimper


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 12, 2011)

MTB81 said:


> There's video posted on meso.   Here's a screen cap.  Doesn't look good.



Looks like some gp shit. 
Those bastards


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's the actual video for anyone interested:





.




YouTube Video


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder if it all made it back to the office...But damn that's a lot of candy!


----------



## musclemeds (Dec 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Here's the actual video for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


That video was unreal. I cannot believe how much gear was there.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't look good.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 12, 2011)

noooo....all those beautiful amps and vials!!!! What do they do with gear that they confiscate in those huge raids?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> We wont be affected, I have confirmation.



Thank god


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> noooo....all those beautiful amps and vials!!!! What do they do with gear that they confiscate in those huge raids?



use it of course. how do you think all those dea agents get jerked?


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> We wont be affected, I have confirmation.


 
Confirmed and confirmed again- and again-Thanks-OD


----------



## Pro Medications (Dec 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Thailand is untouchable


 
I hope you are joking...

Anabolic Steroids Blog - BodyBuilding Blog - Dianabol Blog: British Thai steroids gang busted.

Bodybuilding Forums - JuicedMuscle.com - anabolic steroids, bodybuilding, fitness.

BD (British Dragon) and Redicat BUSTED!! - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid Forums

Advanced Stealth steroids lab busted in Bangkok, Thailand. « Buy Steroids Forum – Steroids For Sale


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 12, 2011)

Got em' ^^^


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah it clearly said GP. Lots of Org there too.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats what happens when you dont pay people off. Greedy fuckin polocks.


----------



## zacthemac (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^^^^^
and a lot of jelfa amps


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2011)

and plenty Geneza


----------



## Grozny (Dec 13, 2011)

and many others


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lots of others too..no country is untouchable no matter what anyone thinks or says something is FDA approved.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

the anti-steroid craze will reach all countries and the USA will make sure of it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2011)

wow,what a big stock of different gear. Now we can see soon who was busted. sorry for guys who got busted ..


----------



## Uncle Z. (Dec 16, 2011)

It was a big FISH - not a small middleman 
so I can assure you 
that soon 
- some of gear which we had on the market will be hard to get - like jelfa
- a lot of fakes will show up coz sooner or later someone will want to fill that gap 

so fingers crossed for those who were busted....

z.


----------

